# March is Monta Ellis’ Favorite Month



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Is there something in the air in Milwaukee? It certainly seems that way if you take a look at and evaluate the way Monta Ellis has led the Milwaukee Bucks in March.
> 
> The erratic shooting guard finished February on a high note, dropping 27 points, 13 assists, six rebounds, six steals on the Houston Rockets, including this incredible (read: lucky) game-winner.
> 
> ...


http://kingjamesgospel.com/2013/03/14/monta-ellis-milwaukee-bucks-streak-2013/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The weirdest thing about Monta is the inverse way stamina has always affected him. I've been watching this throughout his career in Golden State. The more minutes he plays, the more efficient he gets offensively. That thinking sounds counter-intuitive on the surface until you factor in how important confidence is in Monta's game. You'll never see it on his face, but he's like many other under-sized streak-shooters in league history (John Starks, Vernon Maxwell, Microwave Johnson, and JR Smith immediately leap to mind): he will only take you as far as his confidence allows. For him, increased minutes played for him = increased coach confidence in him = increased confidence in himself = better play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, I'd say he likes March a lot...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Goord lord, Monta!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Caught the end of that game over at Roux2Dope's house... the Bucks were on the brink of being out of it until Monta willed them to victory... a pretty damned impressive quarter. It always baffles me as to why Monta went from a guy that scored 20 ppg on 53% from the field as a young player to the shot chucking inefficient volume scorer he is today. He isn't a terrible passer... if he'd just stick to driving and kicking and stop jacking up 3's at a criminal rate he'd be a valuable asset.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

25 points in the 4th quarter, including 5/5 from three-point range.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> 25 points in the 4th quarter, including 5/5 from three-point range.


That's scalding hot. That's a rich man's Swaggy-P hot.


----------

